# Anyone Fish Sturgeon?? pics..



## Dave Hadden (Oct 10, 2010)

Couple of pics from one of the guys on a local board up here. Catch and release sturgeon fishing on the Fraser River. Although I grew up within sight of the Fraser, fishing for big sturgeon is one thing I have not yet tried. I still hope to one day.
Anyway, this was this guy's first time out courtesy of his uncle.
I suspect he enjoyed himself.
The fish were about six and a half feet long and the obvious caption for the first pic has been badly overworked recently so I dare not use it. LOL

Take care.


----------

